# Craigslist ad



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone seen this/ know anything about it? Thought it was just some local guy trying to make a few bucks but when I googled it there were a couple more ads in other parts of the country.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/trd/4685868736.html

Always wanted to get me some real live certification...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Good grief. And I bet they have guys buy into their BS.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Im not sure how they will "assure you get a job", but this is obviously just some video series by a retired guy.

Im sure he mails you a certificate but I guarantee any employer will laugh if you show it to them!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

What you mean you all didn't learn your trades on the computer?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Learn to lay brick in a day.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I must be a slow learner, it took me a full day and a half to learn to lay bricks...but I don't have high speed internet


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually,there is a certain amount of legitimatize to his add. He is the guy with the web site showing the guy laying the twelve inch blocks.

He has been selling his videos for many years. While we all know that working alongside someone is very effective,his videos can provide a reasonable amount of complimentary instructions in conjunction with practical hands on doing.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGjA66RSm0


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

There is 6 months or more worth of training on mortars, how to mix them and the right water to add. Probably 3 months of training on how to use a mixer and fix a pull cord. 6 months of training on scaffolding, how to set it up, level it, stack it, load it and most importantly not set the feet in the dirt. I dont know what he is smoking.


----------



## patrick grey (Jun 13, 2013)

ya this guy his name is charlie cummins if i remember correctly has a few videos on youtube re his brick certification .


----------



## patrick grey (Jun 13, 2013)

they have a few videos on youtube . not to sure if the guy laying the 12 inch block and this guy are the same.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never really watched anyone lay blocks- but this looks like many years of graceful mortar displays. 

Is this not graceful?


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

They or he must have skipped over the how to on reading a ruler/ tape. How's he get the half out. And I love the way he is isolating the re-bar cells/ cross webbing. Better get plastic ready to jamb in control joint when all the grout oozes out. We're he cross webbed one cell it should have been done at CJ. Not just 8" back from it. Wasting several saw cut bond beams also. Small pieces of the #4 re-bar look like 16" or so are another red flag. A lot of mortar on boots and clothes but for a one day learning video pretty good.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was all ready to sign up, then I realized it wasn't "learn to lay chicks in one day."


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Coincidence or what never seen this add in my area. Now that guy has 6 back to back adds on our local CL. Must be low on X mas cash?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

heavyc said:


> They or he must have skipped over the how to on reading a ruler/ tape. How's he get the half out. And I love the way he is isolating the re-bar cells/ cross webbing. Better get plastic ready to jamb in control joint when all the grout oozes out. We're he cross webbed one cell it should have been done at CJ. Not just 8" back from it. Wasting several saw cut bond beams also. Small pieces of the #4 re-bar look like 16" or so are another red flag. A lot of mortar on boots and clothes but for a one day learning video pretty good.


I think you're being overly picky. I would hire this guy in about 1 second. A guy with skill, does clean work, and gets the count can work for me any day. This guy is _not _wasting a lot of mud, if anyone expects to look like the Good Humor man........they should be a Good Humor man.......

Plus, what half does he have to get out?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeez, seems a little critical. I always like to see exactly how someone else who is knowledgeable does things. 

By buddy who did a lot of mason work had a simple test before he hired a guy who claimed to have some experience. He'd wash off the hawk and hand it to the guy wet and ask him to load it. If they guy didn't know enough to dry it off and load it correctly, he wasn't hired.

I can still hear him laugh about the guys that had the mortar slide off because they didn't dry the hawk.:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> Plus, what half does he have to get out?


After the control joint there is a half just plop in the middle of the wall, but who knows who did the layout. I agree, he gets the blocks installed and doesn't waste mud. Who knows how he got some on his pants, maybe a labe dumped a pail out and splattered it on him. Maybe someone threw some at him cause he thought he was too clean, maybe he bought a pair of pants when he first entered the trade and hasn't washed them since....the fact is we don't know...all we do know is that he has trowel skills cause that's what we're looking at


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Rockmonster said:


> I think you're being overly picky. I would hire this guy in about 1 second. A guy with skill, does clean work, and gets the count can work for me any day. This guy is _not _wasting a lot of mud, if anyone expects to look like the Good Humor man........they should be a Good Humor man.......
> 
> Plus, what half does he have to get out?


If you have to ask what half than yourself and him wouldn't lay the first block on my jobs. And the no cross webbing/ isolating re-bar cells is re confirmation. We also call those guys wood peckers. Turn volume up on video.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The magic answer to get the half out would have been to start with another full cmu on the other side of CJ. magic!! Bond works other half gone. Rookies


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Odd place for a half block. He lays them just fine though.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The course he's gonna cover after the CJ he comes to has two half's which we all know is a whole busted bond? STUPIDVISER/ teacher must have been on break. Definitely didn't learn trowel skills through video. But it's the whole picture as I stated above. Grout migration all over the place equals wasted grout extra clean up removing all the grout that hits floor through CJ not isolated and depending on slump requirements hard to get reinforced cells full. Start vibrating and keep adding grout so how slick smooth professional is the overall product. NOT VERY? just saying.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

heavyc said:


> If you have to ask what half than yourself and him wouldn't lay the first block on my jobs. And the no cross webbing/ isolating re-bar cells is re confirmation. We also call those guys wood peckers. Turn volume up on video.


I see it now. I didn't watch past the joint, and I was thinking you don't know much about layout.......I'm not gonna guess what he has there......it may be sacrificial......I wouldn't guess that a guy with those skills would post a video with a clear ****up........



heavyc said:


> The magic answer to get the half out would have been to start with another full cmu on the other side of CJ. magic!! Bond works other half gone. Rookies


Rookies indeed. If you showed up on my job and layed a full on one side and a half on the other, you'd be the one getting called 'rookie'.....you wanna call a guy a 'wood pecker' because he's not isolating the proper cells, that can be changed in 10 seconds. He has skills, and could work for me. Post a video of _your _magnificence.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

You must be a life time apprentice/ brickliar if any of that mumble jumble that took two days for you to think of was, or is intended to be directed at me. A wood pecker is referenced at guys (masons?) That have to peck on a block 12" at that multiple times before it is placed, faced properly or laid. The bond was blown on the first course or the bottom initial layout however I can term it for you to comprehend. The magic I spoke of as I stated was missed by stupidvisor teacher what ever he calls his self. On to isolating cells you obviously are beginner level if you think you can fix non isolated cells in 10 seconds? Don't think your residential experience carries over very well to heavy commercial masonry. Maybe just stick to underpinnings and foundations.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

We're starting a 150 million dollar project in 60 days plus or minus come try out for the team and will see if you sit on bench or step up to water boy. Or make it to break time stocking my hy-dek. Or who knows you can show my crews how to do government work the right way. Just saying.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Again for the learning disabled, if the shoe fits wear it. I WORK ON MILITARY BASE, HIGH SECURITY COMPOUNDS NO PHOTOS UNLESS YOU WANT TO SPEND TIME WITH THE MP'S AND OR SECURITY POLICE. You have an open invitation if in area to come see with your own eyes. Hope crow doesn't upset your stomach though.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Just to clarify once again I'm not disrespecting anyone's titles, specialties or individual versions of masonry. I watched that video one time and posted up red flags wrong doings that alarmed myself and I personally disagree about. Don't even know how long it was but I'm sure in a 8 hour work day or a 8 hour video what I caught, that I disliked would be crystal clear with a complete understanding of masonry and the direction it is heading by posting a hype video minutes long. Invite still stands for the fellow trades man ( calling me out) for my opinions and the evidence apparent in said video. Respectfully heavyc.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

heavyc said:


> Just to clarify once again I'm not disrespecting anyone's titles, specialties or individual versions of masonry....Respectfully heavyc.


Really?????

lay a few courses in your garage, lets see your hand skills.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

heavyc said:


> *You must be a life time apprentice/ brickliar *if any of that mumble jumble that took two days for you to think of was, or is intended to be directed at me. A wood pecker is referenced at guys (masons?) That have to peck on a block 12" at that multiple times before it is placed, faced properly or laid. *The bond was blown on the first course or the bottom initial layout however I can term it **for you to comprehend.* The magic I spoke of as I stated was missed by stupidvisor teacher what ever he calls his self. On to isolating cells you obviously are beginner level if you think you can fix non isolated cells in 10 seconds? *Don't think your residential experience carries over very well to heavy commercial masonry. *Maybe just stick to underpinnings and foundations.


Holy smokes. Another one of those masons that thinks he's all that and a ham sandwich. With a feeling of superiority bolstered by bashing other tradesmen. There's not a mason working for a week that doesn't know how to fix a half in the wall, but you have to speculate on it as a sure **** up. I've never, ever....EVER see anyone carry a half all the way up, so I don't automatically assume that's what it is.........but if it makes you feel good.........:whistling



heavyc said:


> We're starting a 150 million dollar project in 60 days plus or minus come try out for the team and will see if you sit on bench or step up to water boy. Or make it to break time stocking my hy-dek. Or who knows you can show my crews how to do government work the right way. Just saying.


Oh BOY!!! Can I.....can I boss, can I??! Now you just sound like an *******. I spent my first 12 years in commercial, and found it too much like factory work, thank you. I'm glad you're making money, although no amount will buy you any humility. 150 million? I'll expect to see your name up with McGee and Sun Valley this coming year. We don't get a lot of CEOs piping in down here, we're not worthy!!:laughing:



heavyc said:


> Again for the learning disabled, if the shoe fits wear it. I WORK ON MILITARY BASE, HIGH SECURITY COMPOUNDS NO PHOTOS UNLESS YOU WANT TO SPEND TIME WITH THE MP'S AND OR SECURITY POLICE. You have an open invitation if in area to come see with your own eyes. Hope crow doesn't upset your stomach though.


Got it. No photos because what you're doing is a state secret. 

Look, I just watched a couple of shows, 'How to catch a Comet' and the history of Westerly Granite......and while I love what I do, I realize at times that most of the world thinks most masons are a cross between Barney Rubble and Homer Simpson. And they're not always wrong.

I marvel at guys who can drop a camera on a moving comet. I'm blown away at the stone carvers who can create the 'Antietem Soldier'.........and doing what's _often _mindless and repetitive work like building block and brick walls hardly falls into the category of 'high art'.......

You build something like Red Square or something designed by Gaudi or built by Bytor, I'll be impressed. Until then................................


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

It's actually a matter of national security? Do you understand what that means? Me thinks not? FYI I haven't had to use my tools in almost 20 years now. FYI my brother was a crew leader for Mcgee's for 15 years until he got called up to activate duty in the USA National Guard. Maybe check the egos when your busted out making ignorant statements and quit reading between the lines you might learn something? Maybe [email protected]@ has heard of a company I ran work for a while on Bragg 6 years GA? If building military facilities that ensures our freedom fighters have adequate accommodations is less than impressive, maybe your in the wrong country? Just saying!


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah......I worked on the heliport on General Dynamics headquarters, I worked on some buildings inside Electric Boat during the Trident years, I worked on a building at the Coast Guard academy, the underwater sound lab in New London, and some secret place in Uncasville where movement through certain parts of the building required us to be blindfolded......blindfolded!?!?!

So I'm not unfamiliar with work in our 'National Security' sphere......

If you want to believe that working on these jobs gives you some kind of extra knowledge or patriotic creds, you are certainly free to do so.

But my initial feeling still stands........bashing a brother in the trades without knowing context makes you sound like a dick.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Rockmonster said:


> Yeah yeah yeah......I worked on the heliport on General Dynamics headquarters, I worked on some buildings inside Electric Boat during the Trident years, I worked on a building at the Coast Guard academy, the underwater sound lab in New London, and some secret place in Uncasville where movement through certain parts of the building required us to be blindfolded......blindfolded!?!?!
> 
> So I'm not unfamiliar with work in our 'National Security' sphere......
> 
> ...


Sounds like you change jobs and locations quite frequently? I've been same local for going on 22 years? As far as bashing anyone seems to me your the [email protected]@ that can't except being wrong, but your bashing skills are honed very well? Sorry my OCD ( perfectionism) tendencies seem to be right quite frequently? As far as putting words in someone's mouth your quite honed at that also. As far as creed goes I'm a twice Honorabley discharged VETERAN!!! SO MY CREED SPEAKS FOR IT'S SELF.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Drive by post - as long as one-upping is happening, anyone had to work with a Marine guard keeping a loaded weapon trained on you?:whistling


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Seeing as the whole point or issue with this thread has been missed by most. May I clarify? Anyone that tries to pedal a video claiming that someone can learn an artisan trade by watching said video disgusts me. Then when several discrepancies are pointed out to support the undisputed fact that the video masonry school is inadequate makes me wonder how fellow tradesman can, do and are supporting it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyc said:


> Seeing as the whole point or issue with this thread has been missed by most. May I clarify? Anyone that tries to pedal a video claiming that someone can learn an artisan trade by watching said video disgusts me.


I agree that no video is going to make someone an artisan or a skilled tradesman.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

heavyc said:


> Sounds like you change jobs and locations quite frequently?


Depends on your definition of 'frequently'. When a job is finished, we move on to another job. Which is often in a different location.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OT, but Rock, I still think that's about the cutest puppy around:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Drive by post - as long as one-upping is happening, anyone had to work with a Marine guard keeping a loaded weapon trained on you?:whistling


Close. Back in 70s worked for an outfit that was "contractor" to Sandia Labs. Not construction - geoseismic.

Anywho, we did some experimental work at WhiteSands, on the White Stallion range.

You couldn't even p*ss behind a creosote without a mil pol escorting you.

Tens of thousands of acres of cactus, 50 cal and 20mm casings - and yet we were one on one the entire time - and we were the good guys!
:blink::no:


----------

